# Guru Gobind Singh Ji, The Idol Breaker



## Neutral Singh (Jul 2, 2004)

This is the most common question asked by a Hindu to a Sikh... Kindly put some light on the issue.




			
				Jahan[b] said:
			
		

> [/b]
> *During Guru Gobind Singh's wars with the Hill Rajas was the Khalsa army known to have destroyed any places of worship which contained Idols and other images of deities? *
> 
> *Im wondering now after reading one of the last verses of the Zafarnama in which Guru Gobind Singh writes to Aurangzeb: *
> ...


----------

